# I was shooting in the rain forest today...



## jdramirez (May 26, 2014)

...there's no punch line... sounds like a joke, but no. 

My point is that it was rally liberating to know that the gear I was shooting with is weather resistant. It rained... It cleared up... It rained again and I couldn't have cared less. I didn't have to rush to put a sleeve over the lens and the body. I didn't have to put my gear into its bag. I didn't have to run and find shelter... which there really wasn't any. 

I seriously mulled over the new sigma 50 art... and while I went another direction, having the weather sealing is a joy. 

And before y'all start asking for amazing shots from the rain forest... there weren't any. It's all green on green on green...


----------



## Orangutan (May 26, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> And before y'all start asking for amazing shots from the rain forest... there weren't any. It's all green on green on green...



Really? No near-macro shots of a micro-ecosystem on a rotting log? No multi-colored fungi? No critters peeking out from under a leaf?


----------



## jdramirez (May 26, 2014)

Orangutan said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > And before y'all start asking for amazing shots from the rain forest... there weren't any. It's all green on green on green...
> ...



I had my baby in my left right arm, and my infant daughter in my left arm.... 

But I left the macro at home... and no critters.


----------



## expatinasia (May 26, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> My point is that it was rally liberating to know that the gear I was shooting with is weather resistant. It rained... It cleared up... It rained again and I couldn't have cared less. I didn't have to rush to put a sleeve over the lens and the body. I didn't have to put my gear into its bag. I didn't have to run and find shelter... which there really wasn't any.
> 
> I seriously mulled over the new sigma 50 art... and while I went another direction, having the weather sealing is a joy.



Not sure what you were shooting with, but my rain cover goes on as soon as it starts raining - and I am using a 1D X with (most likely ) one of the newish whites - so hard to get better weather sealing unless you go for a waterproof camera. Water and electrics just do not mix, and my gear is too valuable to me to risk anything.


----------

